# New frogs! D. Pumilio "Rio Branco"



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

My rios were imported and I hope they do well in their 29gal  . Any comments, suggestions, please post.

Enjoy :mrgreen: 













































My hand slipped on this one - probably my favorite because of the detail on the foliage :mrgreen: :lol: 









Vendor feedback removed - rozdaboff


----------



## NCStateHerps (Jun 18, 2007)

sign me up for some froglets!!! awesome lil guys..best of luck with them :mrgreen:


----------



## EricT (Nov 10, 2007)

Beautiful......Thanks for sharing ....


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Pretty frogs. Were they wild caught or farm raised?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

NCStateHerps said:


> sign me up for some froglets!!! awesome lil guys..best of luck with them :mrgreen:


Hopefull I can soon!



EricT said:


> Beautiful......Thanks for sharing ....


Thanks Eric



MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Pretty frogs. Were they wild caught or farm raised?


Not sure Matt. I'll have ti ask Mike or maybe he'll chime in later.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

MATTHEW MAHLING said:


> Pretty frogs. Were they wild caught or farm raised?


Essentially everything that comes in as 'farm raised' should be treated as wild caught. And everything should be properly quarantined. CB, FR, or WC.

Rich


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice pulilio man! I would add a few more plants and a bunch more leaf litter to the viv.


----------



## boombotty (Oct 12, 2005)

Good looking frogs. What kind of begonia is that?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Rich Frye said:


> [quote="MATTHEW MAHLING":3nxb52fs]Pretty frogs. Were they wild caught or farm raised?


Essentially everything that comes in as 'farm raised' should be treated as wild caught. And everything should be properly quarantined. CB, FR, or WC.

Rich[/quote:3nxb52fs]
The frogs were quarantined, had fecals, and have been treated accordingly.



MJ said:


> Nice pulilio man! I would add a few more plants and a bunch more leaf litter to the viv.


Thansk! I have a couple rare jewel orchids I'll put in later :mrgreen: , with maybe another cut up almond leaf. The potho cutting has to go soon before it swallows my viv :shock: .



boombotty said:


> Good looking frogs. What kind of begonia is that?


It is actually called a Rex Begonia. Probably the most beautiful plant in here until the jewels are planted.

I shall post updates tomorrow or even tonight; it seems people are interested and want to see more photos!


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Always kinda sorta thought about getting Pumilios, but your cute little guys I think may have pushed me over the edge. Very nice looking frogs.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I came across one of these frogs recently as well. Probably from the same imports. Man it seems that they are everywhere right now. I wonder how many they shipped in and who is the main importer. We froggers sure would like a bit of collection documentation. I'm sure somebody knows. There's so many of these little guys going around right now. They are great frogs, active and colorfull. Unfortunately my male died. I don't know if I could have done anything to prevent it. I don't think they were quarentined before I got them. Best of luck. I hope a bunch of offspring come from these recent imports.


----------



## dart_king (Mar 2, 2008)

sorry ima newbie, butwhats quarantined  mean?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Mar 6, 2008)

*



boombotty said:



Good looking frogs. What kind of begonia is that?

Click to expand...

It looks like it could be B. 'Mini Merry'. Beautiful foliage!*


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

lil_man said:


> sorry ima newbie, butwhats quarantined  mean?


Isolating them separate from the rest of the population for observation. Typically you'll keep them in quarantine for a month or something like that to make sure they're eating well and don't develop any diseases.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

Especially with these little guys and their value. It's good to know that they aren't harboring any little parasites or worms. Often times quarentine will be done in a smaller container with paper towel on the bottom maybe a bit of foliage like pothos and leaf litter on the bottom. This keeps it easy to collect droppings for examination by a vet. A vet can check for worms, worm eggs, and parasites in the stool of the animal and either give you a clean bill of health or recomend a treatment method. Note: If your vet isn't experienced with dart frogs don't just take any treatment method advise. You can usually ask the person the frogs have been purchased from if they were wild caught or captive bred and if they've been quarantined.

FWIW, cheers


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Clean of parasites but not a clean bill of health. There are many other things that affect a darts health that won`t show in a fecal, which is why time for anything to cycle thru( away from the rest of your collection) is important. This is why I get my pumilio where I do, they have already been quarentined and treated for parasites or possible bacterial/fungal infections. It`s worth the extra price of the frog for someone w/ a collection like mine. bacteria, virus, fungal infections and mycobacteria all don`t show in a fecal.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

You've got a very good point that I over look. With a lot of imports coming from Panama and Chytrid sweeping through the amphibian habitats. That is ALL the more reason to isolate with the quarentine proccess. OK not to highjack the thread. There are many good threds on proper quarentine methods.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Just one thing to add. 
Someone else can not do your quarantine for you. You need to quarantine every new frog that comes into your collection. Others can not tell you if your frogs are eating after a ship and they can not guess how a frog will act in the future. State of heaslth is not constant. The person you buy your frogs from may think of quarantine in a wholey different way than many others. So, if you really want the best health and welfare for your frogs, do your own quarantine on each and every frog, each and every time. There is a good ASN standard quarantine proceedure posted and easy to find.

Rich


----------



## AQUAMAC (Jul 27, 2004)

Just to clarify a few things as the frogs were purchased from us. We go through a pretty extensive quarantine procedure Aaron, this is why we too charge a bit more for our frogs. The frogs were under quarantine/observation for over 4 weeks now. All frogs have fecals run and are treated accordingly for parasites. In addition, frogs are treated with an antifungal and bacterial meds as a precautionary measure (much like the ones you purchased). We have access to parasitology experts at Rutgers and a vet med assistance here. That being said, its always good to take the extra step and quarantine newly purchased frogs regardless. There are always things that could come up with health. Its a good protocol to have in any purchase.

Good luck with your pumilio :wink: 

-Mike
Treetop Botanicals


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Pretty much the biggest one, chytrid, is only found thru pcr testing. I don`t see anyone advertising they test for that. Also, of course the next chytrid type disease or virus which there isn`t a test for. Always better to quarentine away from the collection.
That said that is a great procedure you go thru and top notch vet assistance.


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

i love the cork bark background, is it all 1 piece? were you get nice stuff like that?


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comment john. It is one gigantic piece that my dad gave me; he collects orchids for a living and has some free hook-ups  . I have one more a few inches smaller I might use someday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow that a gorgeus pumilio!!


----------

